
The Mac’s iconic startup chime is back in macOS Big Sur - sjb_Live
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/23/21300545/apple-mac-macos-big-sur-startup-chime-sound-back-return
======
kevincox
As long as you turn it off I'm happy. My work Mac makes too many invited
noises.

